
When will resizing be triggered in Java HashMap? - todsacerdoti
https://www.pixelstech.net/article/1588467060-When-will-resizing-be-triggered-in-Java-HashMap
======
kimi
It looks exactly what is written on the docs - if you have a table with
capacity of 1000 and resize at 75%, it will resize at 750. Ok, capacity will
actually be 1024 so threshold will be at 768, but this does not really sound
like news...

~~~
yftsui
Exactly... The article over complicated the question to make it looks like
rocket science.

I don't understand why someone would write a such a confusing article, rule of
thumb is just first get the actual capacity initialized, then multiple it with
the load factor.

